# Unlocking Orange San Francisco II / ZTE Crescent



## FlyingFish (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know how to unlock the Orange San Francisco II / ZTE Crescent reliably and reasonably easily?
All I've been able to find are very complicated and iffy-looking instructions on the web, e.g. at ztecrescent.blogspot.com, android.modaco.com, or techtips.org.uk.
... I may have to giffgaff with something else instead ...
Cheers,
"Keg"


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

If you've had it three months, orange will do it for you:
http://help.orange.co.uk/orangeuk/support/personal/474187


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Or unlocking video here:


----------



## FlyingFish (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, ed, for the Orange link - looks like I'll have to wait 3 months, as the YouTube vid is for the SF1/Blade, not the SF2/Crescent which seems to be much harder to unlock, at least for now.
Keg


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to wait 3 months for my Monte Carlo too - I'm in no rush and am mostly using it for GPS and WIFI anyway - it's only costing me £10 to £15 a month since I don't actually make phone calls.


----------



## mincepie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ironically I just bought a SF 1 today  - this video is very handy.
I plan to
1)Unlock it
2)Install some sort of custom ROM (No idea how this works yet...)
3)Install whatever is needed to set up "USB on the go" / "usb host"

This should allow me to back up photos from my dSLR to USB stick on the go while travelling. Hopefully.  Plus I have found the http://www.openstreetmap.org/ app - you can cache maps so no roaming charges.

At £50 or so,  (2nd hand) it's not too bad if i loose it/gets stolen. I wouldn't want to take my Desire HD on holiday.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2012)

Had my first problem with Orange's non-deletable apps. I foolishly clicked on "TrafficTV" and later on got a text warning me I would be repeatedly charged £4 if I didn't unsubscribe via the app.

I would love to see the back of that one - and I can't even delete the games that come pre-installed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Had my first problem with Orange's non-deletable apps. I foolishly clicked on "TrafficTV" and later on got a text warning me I would be repeatedly charged £4 if I didn't unsubscribe via the app.
> 
> I would love to see the back of that one - and I can't even delete the games that come pre-installed.



Never fear, the folks at Cyanogen are working on it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 26, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Had my first problem with Orange's non-deletable apps. I foolishly clicked on "TrafficTV" and later on got a text warning me I would be repeatedly charged £4 if I didn't unsubscribe via the app.
> 
> I would love to see the back of that one - and I can't even delete the games that come pre-installed.



http://android.modaco.com/topic/348403-want-to-unlock-your-omc-skate-tutorial-here/ unlock guide and also a good choice of custom roms for you to install on that site.


----------

